# My First Fursona



## Aoide (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello Eveyone ! I'm new to this site and I'm new to drawing furries~
So today I made my first Fursona!
His name is Aoide and I wanted to know what you guys think of him~







Updated Version~
To suit my new art


----------



## zidders (Aug 2, 2016)

For someone new to drawing furries that's a damn good start. Interesting seeing how much anime has influenced modern furry art. Nice work.


----------



## Aoide (Aug 2, 2016)

zidders said:


> For someone new to drawing furries that's a damn good start. Interesting seeing how much anime has influenced modern furry art. Nice work.


Thank you very much <3


----------



## Half (Aug 3, 2016)

Hah, that's adorable. I like your art style, very smooth and calming colors here. 
Looks like the kind of person who'd be running the college art club, or intern at it's department. Laid back and amiable, but an inspirational mind.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

I am conflicted in many ways by this and am questioning myself. 

Why must you do this to me?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 3, 2016)

Cute. Needs pants. Or shorts. Or... Jorts. If you're one of _those._

For real though. For being new you got some real talent.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Cute. Needs pants. Or shorts. Or... Jorts. If you're one of _those._
> 
> For real though. For being new you got some real talent.



What in the bloody hell is a jort?


----------



## Half (Aug 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What in the bloody hell is a jort?


A stupid fad.
Essentially, adding 'J' in the place of the first consonant of any article of clothing makes it "Jean-___"
'Jorts' would be jean shorts. Which I don't much see a point in, they're still just pants.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 4, 2016)

Neat, what is it based on?


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 14, 2016)

He's adorable ^^ Also, if that's your first fursona drawing, you've got some real talent there. If only I could be so good T_T


----------



## Bloof (Aug 16, 2016)

I think that's amazing! You've got talent


----------



## Oerpink (Aug 16, 2016)

ahh he is super cute! your style make him cuter! im also loving the look of the over sized hoodie!


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

A very cute fursona and you got talent. X3


----------



## Piccolora (Aug 28, 2016)

That's adorable! You've got some talent there. Very well done. n_n


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 28, 2016)

OMG THAT IS BEAUTI-fur (I am so sorry i couldn't resist) but seriously that is so amazing I could NEVER draw like that. May I suggest?: forums.furaffinity.net: Fursona artwork please? 
Oh btw, what species is he?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 28, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> OMG THAT IS BEAUTI-fur (I am so sorry i couldn't resist) but seriously that is so amazing I could NEVER draw like that. May I suggest?: forums.furaffinity.net: Fursona artwork please?
> Oh btw, what species is he?


Lol. Good pun. X3 How furriendly. X3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

I think I've found more cancer than a bloody Commissioner


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 28, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Lol. Good pun. X3 How furriendly. X3


Yeah lol


----------



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What in the bloody hell is a jort?


An term of my own invention, meaning flaming meat popsicle.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

swooz said:


> An term of my own invention, meaning flaming meat popsicle.



Intredasting

I may have to try one of these some day


----------

